# Aquael Neo Heater / Ultra Heater



## Cadfiel (31 Jul 2018)

Has anyone seen these for sale in the UK or can suggest a good European website that sells them? I've not been able to locate anywhere stocks these and i'm looking for the 75w model.

I started to think the might be discontinued except I've saw them heavily advertised by aquael in the interzoo 2018 expo and as the ultra heater is the same (but new name) as the old neo heater i cant believe that its ceased already.

I contacted their UK distributor ALF ltd but to say they were next to useless would be an understatement.

Anyone have any other suggestions.


----------



## tam (31 Jul 2018)

Are they the same as being sold as the 'easy heater'? https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/aquarium-heaters/2543-aquael-easy-heater-75w-5905546049436.html Also try looking at the dennerle nano - not sure if they are exactly the same thing rebranded or just look exactly the same.


----------



## Cadfiel (31 Jul 2018)

No the easy heater is the "dumb" version. Same form factor but the Neo Heater / Ultra heater (and also it appears the cobalt neo therm are the same thing but im trying to avoid paying US import delivery and i want some consumer protection) has an electronic controller and more importantly a highly visible display.

Worst case ill get the easy heater as the form factor is also important, its just annoying regarding the lack of information.

It seems i can get one from Poland but only from shops i have no idea if they are reputable or not and none of the usual suspects.


----------



## Conort2 (1 Aug 2018)

Seems like charterhouse aquatics are selling them, is this what you're looking for?

https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/shop/aquatics/accessories/ultra-heater/aquael-ultra-heater-75w

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Cadfiel (1 Aug 2018)

Thats it exactly.

Grr, id only just ordered from them a week ago and im sure id not seen them them, no matter, thanks for spotting.

Cheers

Cad


----------

